# How difficult it is to obtain a Tax file number



## louiseb

So i decided to apply for my TRN as i am paying over and above on Tax here which is fine so i applied online and printed off the forms and proceeded to the post office with the documents within the 30 day specific time frame as indicated on the web site.

Now on the form for the TRN it states we must have 3 proof of identity one of which should be a primary document, below is the required documents needed now stay with me on this one lol.

primary documentation. 
Australian full birth certificate 
Australian citizenship
Australian passport
Foreign passport with evidence of immigration status ✔

secondary documentation
Australian drivers/learning licence
Medicare card
Account statement from bank and or ATM card musnt be more than 1 year old. ✔
Australian firearms license
Tertiary student identification or secondary student identification card

Additional documentation
change of name by deed poll
change of name certificate
change of name through marriage ✔

Now when i proceeded to the post office i was informed that i couldn't apply because i hadn't the right documentation now i gave them the marriage certificate, the bank statement and the ATM card all showing the name of marriage i also gave her my letter showing her the visa had being granted on a pmv plus i gave them the passport. She informed me that i needed 2 proofs in the secondary section, plus i couldn't use my passport and visa approval because my passport was in the name of Bruno and my visa grant was in the name of Bruno wood. I had shown her the identity card from Malta with a photo showing her my full name ect, basically she said i couldn't use it because of the double barrelled surname Bruno wood. The lady had informed me that i needed to obtain either a Medicare card, fire arms or drivers license. Now the Medicare card i cannot apply for until i apply for the second stage partner visa ok no problem but if she wont accept the passport i need to apply for a drivers license or a fire arms or a student card. Why is it so difficult to obtain a TRN when one is paying tax here lol. Has any one else had such problems and is there a way around it. 

Louiseb


----------



## Zamaussie

Its pretty easy !! I got mine via the online service. I just had to fill in an online form which basically asked about my details and also I think it was my visa number (am on PMV 300) which i think they used to check with the immigration over my status. Then few weeks letter i got my tax file number in the mail box at home......
Just do it online its easy ! As long as you are talking about Tax File Number (TFN) ?.

Tax - migrants or visitors - tax file number application | australia.gov.au

All the best.!!


----------



## iduno

louiseb said:


> So i decided to apply for my TRN as i am paying over and above on Tax here which is fine so i applied online and printed off the forms and proceeded to the post office with the documents within the 30 day specific time frame as indicated on the web site.
> 
> Now on the form for the TRN it states we must have 3 proof of identity one of which should be a primary document, below is the required documents needed now stay with me on this one lol.
> 
> primary documentation.
> Australian full birth certificate
> Australian citizenship
> Australian passport
> Foreign passport with evidence of immigration status ✔
> 
> secondary documentation
> Australian drivers/learning licence
> Medicare card
> Account statement from bank and or ATM card musnt be more than 1 year old. ✔
> Australian firearms license
> Tertiary student identification or secondary student identification card
> 
> Additional documentation
> change of name by deed poll
> change of name certificate
> change of name through marriage ✔
> 
> Now when i proceeded to the post office i was informed that i couldn't apply because i hadn't the right documentation now i gave them the marriage certificate, the bank statement and the ATM card all showing the name of marriage i also gave her my letter showing her the visa had being granted on a pmv plus i gave them the passport. She informed me that i needed 2 proofs in the secondary section, plus i couldn't use my passport and visa approval because my passport was in the name of Bruno and my visa grant was in the name of Bruno wood. I had shown her the identity card from Malta with a photo showing her my full name ect, basically she said i couldn't use it because of the double barrelled surname Bruno wood. The lady had informed me that i needed to obtain either a Medicare card, fire arms or drivers license. Now the Medicare card i cannot apply for until i apply for the second stage partner visa ok no problem but if she wont accept the passport i need to apply for a drivers license or a fire arms or a student card. Why is it so difficult to obtain a TRN when one is paying tax here lol. Has any one else had such problems and is there a way around it.
> 
> Louiseb


Loiuise, 
I think you have applied for an individual TFN, you should apply online for a TFN as a permanent migrant.

Permanent migrants or temporary visitors
You can only complete this application if you are a permanent migrant or temporary visitor who is actually in Australia.
You must also be either:
a working holiday-maker
a New Zealander and you are automatically granted a visa on arrival
an overseas student and your visa has been amended to allow you to work
a person with a valid visa allowing you to stay in Australia indefinitely
a person with a business visa.
If this does not apply to you, for example, you are an Australian citizen, you cannot apply for a TFN using this online application. See Individuals (Australian residents for tax purposes).
To apply online, you need a valid passport or relevant travel documents and you must be:
authorised to work in Australia by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) or have a valid overseas student visa
allowed to remain here indefinitely
in Australia when you lodge your application.
When you apply online you do not have to physically provide proof of identity documents. We will compare your personal and travel document details with DIAC's records. When we validate your details, we will give you a receipt number.
If you don't have access to the internet, you can visit an ATO shopfront or public internet facility, such as a public library.
If you are a permanent migrant or temporary visitor to Australia and you apply for a TFN online, your TFN will be sent to the Australian address you provided on your application. You will generally receive notification within 10 working days; however, we may take up to 28 days to process your application.

For more information, refer to:
Online tax file number registration system for permanent migrants and individuals visiting Australia - fact sheet
Permanent migrants or temporary visitors to Australia - online tax file number (TFN) application or enquiry.


----------



## tangerine

iduno said:


> Loiuise,
> I think you have applied for an individual TFN, you should apply online for a TFN as a permanent migrant.
> 
> Permanent migrants or temporary visitors
> You can only complete this application if you are a permanent migrant or temporary visitor who is actually in Australia.
> You must also be either:
> a working holiday-maker
> a New Zealander and you are automatically granted a visa on arrival
> an overseas student and your visa has been amended to allow you to work
> a person with a valid visa allowing you to stay in Australia indefinitely
> a person with a business visa.
> If this does not apply to you, for example, you are an Australian citizen, you cannot apply for a TFN using this online application. See Individuals (Australian residents for tax purposes).
> To apply online, you need a valid passport or relevant travel documents and you must be:
> authorised to work in Australia by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) or have a valid overseas student visa
> allowed to remain here indefinitely
> in Australia when you lodge your application.
> When you apply online you do not have to physically provide proof of identity documents. We will compare your personal and travel document details with DIAC's records. When we validate your details, we will give you a receipt number.
> If you don't have access to the internet, you can visit an ATO shopfront or public internet facility, such as a public library.
> If you are a permanent migrant or temporary visitor to Australia and you apply for a TFN online, your TFN will be sent to the Australian address you provided on your application. You will generally receive notification within 10 working days; however, we may take up to 28 days to process your application.
> 
> For more information, refer to:
> Online tax file number registration system for permanent migrants and individuals visiting Australia - fact sheet
> Permanent migrants or temporary visitors to Australia - online tax file number (TFN) application or enquiry.


I agree..When I arrived here last April on a 309 visa, I immediately applied for my TFN online and got it after 3weeks over the phone because I need for work and got the letter from ATO
the same week. I didn't have to provide any documents to them. Maybe you can try applying for it online just like what iduno have mentioned.


----------



## louiseb

OH now this is good news now i go online and check about this i did apply for an individual TRN maybe i made the mistake. Let me go and check on this and i will be back with an update lol. THANK YOU


----------



## louiseb

Zamaussie said:


> Its pretty easy !! I got mine via the online service. I just had to fill in an online form which basically asked about my details and also I think it was my visa number (am on PMV 300) which i think they used to check with the immigration over my status. Then few weeks letter i got my tax file number in the mail box at home......
> Just do it online its easy ! As long as you are talking about Tax File Number (TFN) ?.
> 
> Tax - migrants or visitors - tax file number application | australia.gov.au
> 
> All the best.!!


OH thank you i did the it. I followed your link and completed the registration so simple. I feel a right dork now lol. You should post this link on the THINGS TO DO list on entering australia on the forum. People could use your information and link. I cannot thank you enough for this.


----------



## louiseb

iduno said:


> Loiuise,
> I think you have applied for an individual TFN, you should apply online for a TFN as a permanent migrant.
> 
> Permanent migrants or temporary visitors
> You can only complete this application if you are a permanent migrant or temporary visitor who is actually in Australia.
> You must also be either:
> a working holiday-maker
> a New Zealander and you are automatically granted a visa on arrival
> an overseas student and your visa has been amended to allow you to work
> a person with a valid visa allowing you to stay in Australia indefinitely
> a person with a business visa.
> If this does not apply to you, for example, you are an Australian citizen, you cannot apply for a TFN using this online application. See Individuals (Australian residents for tax purposes).
> To apply online, you need a valid passport or relevant travel documents and you must be:
> authorised to work in Australia by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) or have a valid overseas student visa
> allowed to remain here indefinitely
> in Australia when you lodge your application.
> When you apply online you do not have to physically provide proof of identity documents. We will compare your personal and travel document details with DIAC's records. When we validate your details, we will give you a receipt number.
> If you don't have access to the internet, you can visit an ATO shopfront or public internet facility, such as a public library.
> If you are a permanent migrant or temporary visitor to Australia and you apply for a TFN online, your TFN will be sent to the Australian address you provided on your application. You will generally receive notification within 10 working days; however, we may take up to 28 days to process your application.
> 
> For more information, refer to:
> Online tax file number registration system for permanent migrants and individuals visiting Australia - fact sheet
> Permanent migrants or temporary visitors to Australia - online tax file number (TFN) application or enquiry.


Thank you for this info this was so helpful you should make this post on the THINGS TO DO list on this forum. This is so helpful to others. THANK YOU


----------



## Zamaussie

louiseb said:


> OH thank you i did the it. I followed your link and completed the registration so simple. I feel a right dork now lol. You should post this link on the THINGS TO DO list on entering australia on the forum. People could use your information and link. I cannot thank you enough for this.


No worries !!!
You will get it soon in your mail box..........and the Taxman will be smiling to start doing his job


----------



## iduno

Checking the ATO web site is another way to see if your visa has been approved.


----------



## louiseb

iduno said:


> Checking the ATO web site is another way to see if your visa has been approved.


What visa? do you mean my TRN number? my visa has being approved PMV thats why im already here in Ausie working and paying a fortune in tax lol.


----------



## iduno

louiseb said:


> What visa? do you mean my TRN number? my visa has being approved PMV thats why im already here in Ausie working and paying a fortune in tax lol.


What I meant was anyone who hasn't been notified that there visa has been approved, apply for a tax file number, if the visa is in the immi system the ATO will say wait until you have activated the visa by arriving in Oz.


----------



## iduno

My wife received a phone call from Immi on the 5th June and they said her visa would be approved on the 7th July.
I went to the ATO web site on the 12th June and applied for a TFN and this is what it said.
Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

This was 3 week before the visa was sent to my wife.


----------

